# Lincoln got bit



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay remember that shih tzu I told you about that bit his back leg and face about 4 months ago? I was rollar blading with Lincoln tonight and he was ON LEASH. Thi slady lets her dog out of the car and it charges across the street and bites Lincoln again. Her dog was off leash. She injured her paw in the process and she told me Lincoln bit hers. He did not, he just stood there. Her dog bit my finger (didnt break skin) when I went to shoo it away. 

Should I report this one? The last one I let go to give her the benefit of the doubt. I dont have witnesses for this event but do from the previous event at the end of June...plus pictures of his bite.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes report it. What if it was a bigger dog? She needs a wake up call. If her dog bites a kid, she can get sued for sure.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I am a little concerned. She is claiming because her dog is limping that mine bit it. My dog did not bite her dog. He didnt even lunge he just stood there. Her dog bit Lincoln but didnt draw blood. Bit me but no blood

When a similar incident happened with the same dog in the end of June, her dog bit Lincolns paw AND drew blood but I didnt take him to the vet I called them and they told me to keep it clean. I did take a picture of the wound and did have my sister email a witness statement. I know nothing can be done about the earlier bite but I meerly want to use this photo and statement to prove this incident is not hear say. 

Again this dog got away with murder and she was coddling it. 

So, if she reports it and claims my dog did this damage to her front paw can they prove it? I know my dog didnt bite her..one would think a dog of mines size would draw blood and do more then sprain it which she did charging to mine...I just dont want mine being blamed as hes the larger dog.

When photobucket loads I will upload a picture of the previous bite wound. Should I also ask to find out if her dogs rabies is up to date even tho it didnt break skin on me?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Even if she tries to drag your pup through the muck. You have witnesses from previous bites.
Really, it's neccessary to report it. She is not being responsible at all. Dog bites are preventable through proper ownership. Clearly she has no intentions of changing. Show the pictures, ask for current vac report, and make sure animal control is aware.

If she doesn't want to take proper care, then she shouldn't be allowed to own a dog.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I went for my evening walk and she stopped me and apologized and asked if my dog was alright. She told me she was rude to me when this happened because she was upset. She told me she was trying to find a trainer in the area who doesnt use negative methods as her dog is getting worse since the baby was born. She isnt sure if its because its jeleous or protective. The limping was due to a nail break after checking her out.

She apologized and assured me it wouldnt happen again. She told me she was going to come to my house tm if she didnt catch me on my walk tonight. 

Now what should I do? Ugh if I report it I will feel like a terrible person because was was sincere in her words.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

If she hadn't come to you, I would say report it, but since she did come to you, let well enough alone. She admitted her mistakes and admitted that she's trying to take care of the problem, and since she is, there's no harm in allowing her the benefit of the doubt for now. If it happens again, and she still reacts as though she is coddling the dog, then by all means, call animal control. Do not wait in these cases, either. You need to call right away in order to get everything straightened out, because if you wait, the proof just gets further and further away. For now, however, see if she takes care of the problem, because if she is going to, that saves one more dog from having to face the problems of shelter/rescue life and possibly being put to sleep.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> If she hadn't come to you, I would say report it, but since she did come to you, let well enough alone. She admitted her mistakes and admitted that she's trying to take care of the problem, and since she is, there's no harm in allowing her the benefit of the doubt for now. If it happens again, and she still reacts as though she is coddling the dog, then by all means, call animal control. Do not wait in these cases, either. You need to call right away in order to get everything straightened out, because if you wait, the proof just gets further and further away. For now, however, see if she takes care of the problem, because if she is going to, that saves one more dog from having to face the problems of shelter/rescue life and possibly being put to sleep.


Ditto.
Atleast she did come and apologize.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, then this time I will leave it. This was her second and last chance next time it happens apology or not I have to report it. I need to protect myself and my dog from accusations that may not be true.

I just explained to her that she should be thankful her dog did that to mine a dog raised with a small dog. I asked her what would happen if she ran up to a different dog that would of defended himself and possibly killed or maimed her dog? Its her fault as her dog was off leash and the other dog was meerly defending itself. I told her I would hate to see that happen, as its never the dogs fault. 

So, we shall see if it happens again but I have documented the date/time of this incident and photos of the last one.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> I just explained to her that she should be thankful her dog did that to mine a dog raised with a small dog. I asked her what would happen if she ran up to a different dog that would of defended himself and possibly killed or maimed her dog? Its her fault as her dog was off leash and the other dog was meerly defending itself. I told her I would hate to see that happen, as its never the dogs fault.
> .


Exactly. I remember walking on the highway with my labs. Out of no where this cholocate lab comes a running! She was snarling and growling so loud! OMG! We weren't even on her property. We were on the side of the road. Anyways she went right up to Ted and it was NOT friendly. Her posture and everything was tense. Rye was growling, hackles were raised. You could tell my boys were NOT impressed. This lab was off leash, I don't care if you are even at home (if your dog has a potential to run - you leash them or chain them). The guy wasn't even supervising her (had a pink collar).

Anyways I crossed the 80 mile hour highway, The lab followed, The boys were totally frazzled (eventhough they were ignoring her), I walked about 2 kms and the lab still followed egging them on. I told the boys to "leave it." They kept walking, ignoring. Finally she turned the other way and ran home.

Now, what makes me angry was here my dogs are leashed, and if they wouldn't have bit this dog I would have STILL been at fault. Eventhough she wasn't on a leash. Eventhough she showed major aggression. It would have ulimaitedly rested with my boys. (I know they wouldn't have bitten the dog but the fact of the matter was the the owner just let her out and totally clueless what was happening infront of his OWN HOUSE!) I mean the front window was right where I was!

Eh! I hate irresponsible owners.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

My opinion? Three strikes and this lady is out. If it happens again definitely take action and if you see her with her dog loose again you might want to mention how easily a car tire could crush a Shih Tzu. I have very little patience for people who allow their dogs to run loose where there are streets.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Get pepper spray asap and don't hesitate to use it if you see her dog come anywhere near yours again! I'm not even joking. Just make sure the wind isn't blowing in your direction when you use it! 

If you see her again, ask her to make sure her dog is leashed at ALL times when it isn't in her house or even has the potential to get away from her. Since she did apologize, I'd give her one more chance but it if happens again, you call animal control so quickly she doesn't even get a chance to pull her dog off. You may also want to consider carrying a walking stick with you to fend off the dog again. Ugh people like this make me so angry! 

I would not feel bad hurting a dog that was trying to hurt my dog. But I'm an overprotective mama bear.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Rye how would your dogs be at fault if your dog bit and off leash dog in defense? Recently, there is this flat coated retriever, the guy thinks this dog is a Newfie but hes wrong. This dog is very aggressive, this dog will attack any dog it sees and the owner encourages it. About 6 weeks ago a 5 month old German Shepherd puppy broke its tie out and ran up to this leashed dog and the dog grabbed her front leg, shaked her and broke it. The vet bill is over $5,000. The SPCA and city said they couldnt do anything to this guys dog because it was leashed. Even tho the guy told his dog to attack and laughed about meanwhile not doing anything to stop the attack. This puppy showed no aggression and just wanted to say HI. So they are seeking their judgment in court and I think they deserve it.

Now if this dog is off leash and comes after Lincoln aggressively and Lincoln bit in return. Thats HIS fault not mine. His dog was off leash, aggressive and my dog was defending himself. Now, If a puppy ran up to Lincoln to play and he full out attacked it then yes, my fault as my dog should of been muzzled.

So, from what I understand if your dog is only biting on leash out of defense, then your fine. In the case of this puppy, the dog was told to attack it. So its his fault for that, and their fault for not having their dog leashed.

Pepper spray is illegal to carry here. So, at night I carry a flashlight. The police told me if I am found to be carrying a weapon just for the purpose of defending my dog thats illegal. But if I have another reason for carrying it then I am fine like a flashlight. Oh it was dark outside, so I bring a flashlight and the dog attacked so my flashlight was a weapon. etc. Thats how I understood it. During the day I usually have his chuck it contraption with me, but if I dont I have a system if I am by myself. If a dog approaches and does attack and its a large dog I cannot handle I will drop my guys leash to take control over the attacking dog as mine wont go anywhere. I will then wait for help, subdue the attacking dog if that warrents it (like the dog is literally mauling me or my dog), or take my guys leash, use it on this dog to walk it back to my house where I call the police to come take care of it. My dog will heel at my side etc. So, I am prepared for it. 

A small dog..well...I have shoes on LOL. I dont like to cause injury to any dog but if the dog will not stop inflicting wounds on me or my dog, I have to protect my dog and myself and if that means injuring the other dog to get it to stop attacking then so be it. But that option is only used as a last resort when you have tried everything else and the dog will not stop biting.

I think I have a pretty good system. There are only 2 large dogs in my area I have to worry about. A Golden Ret. and that Flat Coated Ret. Small dogs I can handle with no issues lol.

Next time it will be reported. I have mine trained if its a small dog attacking to not react. To let me deal with it. He has never been attacked my a large dog (except when he was a pup) to know what he would do, but fair enough to say I dont think he would take the beating from the other dog. All I can say is this lady is lucky it was my dog it did that too, I would hate to see it do that to another dog, and get killed.


----------

